# Keep Your Fingers Clear of the Angle Grinder (Warning - Pic Included)



## HBilly1022 (Nov 12, 2017)

This happened a few months ago while I was doing some _precision_ grinding with my angle grinder. When it happened I felt it right away but still had the grinder running and couldn't drop it. I had to shut it off and put it down safely, instead of throwing it aside. Then quickly go and clean all the crap out before the pain started. I contemplated going to see the doc but opted not to. I was concerned that it might not heal well since there was a bit of flesh missing and the white thing in the cut looked like it might be a nerve that could end up healing itself to the skin and that might be a long term issue with sensitivity. In the end it turned out fine although there is some sensitivity when it gets cold.


----------



## papa-roe (Nov 12, 2017)

Woooo doggies! That is an impressive wound. My luck, I would have grabbed a rag to wrap it just as I realize that it is soaked with paint thinner. I can't like the picture but I thank you for the warning.


----------



## Silverbullet (Nov 12, 2017)

Sucks I know been there done that ,,, several times . Part of the job in my shop.


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 12, 2017)

Welcome to the club  ouch ouch ouch
ps I had my angle grinder lose the wheel which then ran across the yard- away from me fortunately
Mark


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 12, 2017)

This is one club I try not to join!


----------



## barnett (Nov 12, 2017)

papa-roe said:


> My luck, I would have grabbed a rag to wrap it just as I realize that it is soaked with paint thinner.



+1 on the paint thinner !! That's my luck too.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Nov 13, 2017)

Lost one finger allready in motorcycle accident (caused by car driver), don't want to lose another, but happens to all of us.Welcome to the club.I think the white part is the tip of the bone. Good luck. Just watch out for infection.


----------



## NortonDommi (Nov 13, 2017)

Occupational hazzard for some, personally I never use an angle grinder without leather gloves on, my preference is good quality Riggers gloves and I buy on the small side then break in the same way the Army taught with boots which is soak in water over night then rub Vasoline into hands and pull on gloves and wear till dry. Planned gardening is good for the drying as the gloves get stretched every which way and end up a perfect fit.


----------



## GarageGuy (Nov 13, 2017)

I've been bitten a couple of times by angle grinders.  Now I wear leather gloves whenever I use one.  Whenever it bites the leather glove, I smile and know it would have hurt without them.  Same thing on my power wire brush wheels.  They don't dig as deep, but they hurt just as bad.  I buy the cheap Harbor Freight leather work gloves, so there are 10 pair laying around the shop wherever I might need them.

Glad there was no long term damage.

GG


----------



## Superburban (Nov 13, 2017)

Been there, done that. It always seems to happen when you are in a hurry. When I picked up my drill press, I cut open the package that the tiedowns were in, and got myself real bad in the hand. Just wrapped a rag around it, and kept working. After we were on the highway heading home, I aske the wife to clean it for me, Man was she ******. It was big enough that it should have had stiches, but I had a good five hour drive ahead of me, so a cleaning, and clean rag, and duct tape was all it got. Still has a fair scar, but a lot better then I thought it would turn out.

Life goes on.


----------



## HBilly1022 (Nov 13, 2017)

Your going to like this ............. I was wearing leather gloves. Went right through them. Guess it could have been worse if I didn't have them on.


----------



## kvt (Nov 13, 2017)

Problem is it is not always the fingers.   Wait till you get hit in the midsection by a chunk of the disk.    Found those guards do not really stop things.   And cotton shirts do not stop things either.  Now have a leather appron to wear


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 13, 2017)

ouch!
i have been shocked, burned, smashed, pinched, poked, and filleted at one time or another by all the equipment i work on.

i had a grinder incident, with a 7" HD angle grinder-
i was grinding a bit above knee level on a steel firebox for an industrial tar kettle.
i was replacing a 12" diameter x 10' heater tube and had to grind out the old welds after cutting with the Oxy/acetylene rig.
all was good until i got too far into the bore of the firebox and the grinder kicked back, hitting me on the inside of my thigh, mid thigh.
it cleared a 3"x 1/2" wide channel immediately in my leg , luckily it was mostly superficial, it went down about 1/4".
the funniest thing is that it didn't bleed much, the wound was basically cauterized by the grinding wheel.
the doctor picked carborundum out of the wound for 45 minutes before sewing me back up with 2 layers of stitches .
Good Times!

i'm glad that you didn't get it worse. take it easy!

chicks love scars


----------



## kwilliam (Nov 13, 2017)

And how easy is it to go through the cord?
Especially when you have a few things lined up to cut through.
Just one careless swing and everything changes.


----------



## Lordbeezer (Dec 23, 2017)

And please wear eye protection.grinder threw a small piece of metal over my reading glasses into eyeball.couldn't get it out myself.doctor got it out.cut out rust ring(waited too long).also merry Christmas to all


----------



## jpfabricator (Dec 23, 2017)

4" angle grinder with a cut off disk. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 16 stitches later, and I was on my way. Jake Parker


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 24, 2017)

Eeouch , the worst part the cuts from a grinding ,, cut off disc,,, dont cut clean they abrade .  I've been cut dozens of times using them daily . Yes some needing stitches did I get them no. Couldn't afford the bill. But plenty of hydrogen peroxide and antibiotic ointment they heal. I'm sorry you got hurt please be careful , get some goggles uncomfortable but worth it . Even they don't stop everything.


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Dec 24, 2017)

We put a lot of trust in the manufacturer of grinding wheels. They have been known to fly apart. A lot of the grinding seems to be at a height below our mid-section. 

I've never removed the guard, still my cubbies have caught fire a few times and I'm always replacing the cloth backed work gloves because the cloth back has burnt away on one of the gloves.  Always the same hand. At work they supplied fire resistant cubbies to the millwrights just because of that.


----------



## kvt (Dec 24, 2017)

The cutting disk on 4.5 grinders can also be bad.   Yes they are rated for the speed but like most things,  They can fail.   Even with the shield on pieces go flying at high speed.   Have a scar just below the belly button  where a piece hit the steel and then got me, even through the shirt.   
Be careful and have a happy holiday.


----------



## NortonDommi (Dec 25, 2017)

Apart from tight fitting gloves and safety glasses if I am doing a lot of cutting I also wear a forestry workers safety helmet. I find these are great especially when working outside in the Sun. They have attached ear muffs, a cloth down the back to stop crap going down the back of your neck and best of all a fine mesh visor that cannot fog up or get scratched.
  One vitally important safety protection nobody has mentioned is a dust mask. Silicosis is deadly  and grinding especially creates a lot of dust from the wheel and also microscopic pieces of steel that float in the air. My nostrils don't have a lot of hair in them to trap stuff due to various working conditions when younger so when,(very late), I realised what I was breathing and how much damage it was doing I decided to take particular care in making sure I was protected. I also tape muslin pads,(the type you strain must or jam through), over the air intake on my grinders and my grinders seem to last forever. A friend who works alongside me cutting glass shipping frames,(donation to social club, less than scrap value),for steel for projects goes through grinders at a steady rate. It is not just the brushes that wear, I've pulled some of his grinders apart,(usually after a spectacular meltdown), and the armatures are completely destroyed from the floating grit being sucked in. That same crap will end up in your lungs. 
  I hope you all had a wonderful Yule,(the Solstice was clouded over this year ),and a happy thought for you Northerners. Spring is coming.
  Cheers.


----------



## dave_r_1 (Dec 25, 2017)

Yah, I've made a habit now of putting on safety glasses and leather gloves when doing fabbing work.  Have to get into a habit of wearing a leather coat/smock, as I've ruined a bunch of nice shirts by spraying them with sparks while angle grinding/cutting...  The glasses habit is going well, as they fit under my welding helmet (so I don't have to take them off to weld), now I find myself forgetting to take them when I leave the shop.

What's stupid is I bought a ~$100 leather welding jacket, except it doesn't button together easily, the arms are too short and wearing it over a long sleeve shirt, it works the arms of the shirt up, which I find annoying...  I have to go and buy another one that actually fits me.


----------



## petcnc (Dec 25, 2017)

Been there, done exactly that a few years ago! It is amazing how fast the grinder removes flesh! A microsecond is enough!!! My doctor put 2 stiches and I was as good as new in a few weeks!


----------



## NortonDommi (Dec 25, 2017)

dave_r_1 said:


> Yah, I've made a habit now of putting on safety glasses and leather gloves when doing fabbing work.  Have to get into a habit of wearing a leather coat/smock, as I've ruined a bunch of nice shirts by spraying them with sparks while angle grinding/cutting...  The glasses habit is going well, as they fit under my welding helmet (so I don't have to take them off to weld), now I find myself forgetting to take them when I leave the shop.
> 
> What's stupid is I bought a ~$100 leather welding jacket, except it doesn't button together easily, the arms are too short and wearing it over a long sleeve shirt, it works the arms of the shirt up, which I find annoying...  I have to go and buy another one that actually fits me.



  Hello  *dave_r_1,
                             Try a leather apron of the type metal polishers and blacksmiths use,they are comfortable,do not restrict movement and in hot environments do not cause heatstroke. Arms tend not to get sparks plus you have ready access to pockets in normal cloths and they cover the most important part which can catch fire under some circumstances to the great hilarity of observers.*


----------



## Sandia (Dec 25, 2017)

jpfabricator said:


> 4" angle grinder with a cut off disk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch


----------



## rcaffin (Dec 25, 2017)

_I've been cut dozens of times using them daily . Yes some needing stitches did I get them no. Couldn't afford the bill._
The bill ...
Fortunately, ER in a public hospital in Australia is free.  And very competent too.
I did have to pay for the crutches once (skiing accident with metal edges), but otherwise ... free.

Cheers
Roger


----------



## Cooter Brown (Dec 25, 2017)

I almost cut the family jewels off with an angle grinder on my birthday about 7 years ago, didn't get deep enough to draw blood but I had a few clear marks and a huge hole in my pants. Things I learned that day..... NEVER GRIND WITH A CUTOFF WHEEL!!! and never use a grinder that doesn't say Metabo on it. Sorry guys no pictures.....


----------



## dave_r_1 (Dec 26, 2017)

NortonDommi said:


> Hello  *dave_r_1,
> Try a leather apron of the type metal polishers and blacksmiths use,they are comfortable,do not restrict movement and in hot environments do not cause heatstroke. Arms tend not to get sparks plus you have ready access to pockets in normal cloths and they cover the most important part which can catch fire under some circumstances to the great hilarity of observers.*



I'll see what's available around here.  An apron would likely work fine for grinding, but I'll also need something to go over my arms when welding.

With me, they go together.  Weld. Damn. Cut. Move it a bit over, Weld.  lather, rinse, repeat.


----------



## kevinpg (Jan 5, 2018)

HBilly1022 said:


> This happened a few months ago while I was doing some _precision_ grinding with my angle grinder. When it happened I felt it right away but still had the grinder running and couldn't drop it. I had to shut it off and put it down safely, instead of throwing it aside. Then quickly go and clean all the crap out before the pain started. I contemplated going to see the doc but opted not to. I was concerned that it might not heal well since there was a bit of flesh missing and the white thing in the cut looked like it might be a nerve that could end up healing itself to the skin and that might be a long term issue with sensitivity. In the end it turned out fine although there is some sensitivity when it gets cold.
> 
> View attachment 246700


I just saw this. Grinders can be wicked, back in 78, June 19 to be exact, I was 17 years old about to turn 18 the next day and I was working tie-ends on a job outside Port Huron. We were working on 26" .380 wall pipe and I was grinding beads (root pass) for my journeyman with  a Milwaulkee 7in grinder and no guards (we took them off to get room to grind the bottom of the bead. Contractor bought cheap grinding disks and as I was cleaning up the bottom, the disk shattered and the grinder kicked back, cut through my face shield, my safety glasses, had and into my skull above my right eye.  I stopped the grinder and reached up to my eyebrow when blood running turned my vision red and my shirt was quickly soaked.  Some of the hands held me back from a mirror with shouts of "he'll go into shock if he sees it".  So the pipeman drove me 80 miles to the nearest ER and the doc sewed it up, 22 stitches outside and 20 inside.  Can barely see it anymore.  Happened faster than a rattler can strike.  ever since, I have healthy respect for fast spinning disks. (I also never used a Milwaukee grinder again, square headed POS, never had the issue using B&D grinders, before or since)


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 6, 2018)

Cooter Brown said:


> I almost cut the family jewels off with an angle grinder on my birthday about 7 years ago, didn't get deep enough to draw blood but I had a few clear marks and a huge hole in my pants. Things I learned that day..... NEVER GRIND WITH A CUTOFF WHEEL!!! and never use a grinder that doesn't say Metabo on it. Sorry guys no pictures.....




Errrmmmm....YIKES!!


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 6, 2018)

My brother nearly cut his left arm off with a 7" angle grinder.  Went down to the bone on the inside of his arm where all the tendons and nerves run.  He spent hours in the O.R. getting his arm put back together.  Doc said he would be lucky to get 50% of his arm's use back, but he worked hard in the rehab and ended up with 90-95%.

He has since passed away though from ##%*&@@@ brain cancer at age 59.  I miss him dearly, every. single. day.


----------



## kevinpg (Jan 6, 2018)

7milesup said:


> Errrmmmm....YIKES!!


lol, so about a year later, I was working on a job around DeSoto, Kansas and I was grinding beads behind the pipe gang and before the hot pass crew.  A journeyman friend kept working on me, was bugged when he bragged he always went commando and I said 'no way I would ever do that!'. For weeks he extolled the virtues of going commando - the freedom, the comfort.  One day, I decided to try it, quietly.  So off I go and about 2 hours into the job, I am grinding between 2 and 5 o'clock on the pipe, squatted down and going to town when I smelled hair burning., Looking down, I was bathed in a shower of sparks and slag because the entire crotch of my pants blew leaving me in the breeze, or shower, as it were.  I stopped and ran back to a rig, grabbed a roll of duct tape and taped up the crotch, inside and out. Made it another 10 hours on the job, we were working 6-12s.  but taking off the ruined jeans that night was an experience, all the remaining hair sealed tightly to the tape, I was bare.  First and last time I ever went commando.


----------



## KBeitz (Jul 21, 2018)

I had a 6" cut off wheel separate at the bolt hole. The wheel hovered in 
my face before flying off into the wild blue yonder never to be seen again.
Looked like a Frisbee ...


----------



## kevinpg (Jul 21, 2018)

KBeitz said:


> I had a 6" cut off wheel separate at the bolt hole. The wheel hovered in
> my face before flying off into the wild blue yonder never to be seen again.
> Looked like a Frisbee ...


Yeah, the only scar I have from my pipelining days is from 9" 'Pacific Bay grinding disk attached to a Milwaukee 10K RPM hand held grinder.  (I really do not like the Milwaukee grinder).  I was on a job around June 19,1978 outside Port Huron MI.  The Pacific Bay was a cheap knockoff the contractor was using instead of Bay State Gold disks.  Disk shattered when it hit a weld bump on the bottom of the  26' .380 wall pipe.   Standard non OSHA approved pipeline procedure. No guards on the grinder, holding by the head instead of a handle but I was wearing my welders cap, dark green safety glasses and a face shield.  Nevertheless, the kickback send the grinder through the face shield, severed the glasses between my eyes and hit my head with a wallop. I still had the grinder in my hands, and used a finger brake to stop the disk - power off leather finger pressed in to the wheel hub and yes, it burns to do that. 

My shield was somewhere, my safety glasses were in half, hanging from each ear and when I stood up, severe pain in my right eyebrow.  Naturally I pressed my hand to it and my eyes just filled with red as the blood ran in my eyes and my khaki shirt was soaked. I started to the welding rig to look in the side mirror. Someone yelled to stop me cause if I saw it, I would go into shock.  LSS - pipe man drove me 50 miles to the nearest ER and the doctor stitched it up inside and outside he used a bunch of tiny stitches and never once gave a local anesthetic for the pain.  I was later told that was on purpose due to the head injury and risk of scarring. Still, the fix was worse than the hit. 

Needless to say, I have a healthy respect for fast spinning objects. they scare the crap out of me.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Jul 27, 2018)

HBilly1022 said:


> This happened a few months ago while I was doing some _precision_ grinding with my angle grinder. When it happened I felt it right away but still had the grinder running and couldn't drop it. I had to shut it off and put it down safely, instead of throwing it aside. Then quickly go and clean all the crap out before the pain started. I contemplated going to see the doc but opted not to. I was concerned that it might not heal well since there was a bit of flesh missing and the white thing in the cut looked like it might be a nerve that could end up healing itself to the skin and that might be a long term issue with sensitivity. In the end it turned out fine although there is some sensitivity when it gets cold.
> 
> View attachment 246700


Holy crap! I did the same thing on the same finger. I have started wearing abrasion resistant gloves since then....well, sometimes. So painful, New found respect for flap discs.


----------



## uncle harry (Jul 28, 2018)

HBilly1022 said:


> This happened a few months ago while I was doing some _precision_ grinding with my angle grinder. When it happened I felt it right away but still had the grinder running and couldn't drop it. I had to shut it off and put it down safely, instead of throwing it aside. Then quickly go and clean all the crap out before the pain started. I contemplated going to see the doc but opted not to. I was concerned that it might not heal well since there was a bit of flesh missing and the white thing in the cut looked like it might be a nerve that could end up healing itself to the skin and that might be a long term issue with sensitivity. In the end it turned out fine although there is some sensitivity when it gets cold.
> 
> View attachment 246700




That reminds me of getting a similar notch in my little finger from a '50's vintage electric planer.  Needed stitches & some numbness after 20+ years.


----------



## jcp (Jul 28, 2018)

Me too......




wife sewed it up....


----------



## plunger (Apr 28, 2019)

Suzuki4evr said:


> Lost one finger allready in motorcycle accident (caused by car driver), don't want to lose another, but happens to all of us.Welcome to the club.I think the white part is the tip of the bone. Good luck. Just watch out for infection.


Well then you and me have more in common than just coming from darkest africa.I can also count in halves


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Apr 30, 2019)

plunger said:


> Well then you and me have more in common than just coming from darkest africa.I can also count in halves


Wich one and how did you loose yours?


----------



## plunger (Apr 30, 2019)

My nose picking finger ,the left one.  index I was rebuilding a v6 in a combi and rushing and the motor fell on my hand and took it clean off when the jack slipped.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Apr 30, 2019)

plunger said:


> My nose picking finger ,the left one.  index I was rebuilding a v6 in a combi and rushing and the motor fell on my hand and took it clean off when the jack slipped.



mine too. Go left..go left. But mine is a bit worse off actually. I think you have 26 bones in your hand and I broke 20. The doctors had to replace the bones when they operated and wanted infact to amputate. But God is good for me and I can still work with it.


----------



## plunger (May 1, 2019)

I lost the first knuckle and it took a very ,very long time to get used to it.Luckily my mother forced me to write with my right hand at a young age but I would still draw (very badly)with my left hand. I am pretty ambidextrous.That must have been a bad accident. Glad you have mobility again.


----------



## hermetic (May 1, 2019)

Listen very carefully, I will say this only once, DO NOT use a wire brush on a 9" angle grinder!!! If they catch even slightly on an edge, they kick off that edge with tremendous force, ask me how I  know!!


Keep Your Fingers Clear of the Angle Grinder (Warning - Pic Included)


----------



## Suzuki4evr (May 1, 2019)

hermetic said:


> Listen very carefully, I will say this only once, DO NOT use a wire brush on a 9" angle grinder!!! If they catch even slightly on an edge, they kick off that edge with tremendous force, ask me how I  know!!
> 
> 
> Keep Your Fingers Clear of the Angle Grinder (Warning - Pic Included)
> View attachment 293772


OUCH!!!!! that looks painfull


----------



## Suzuki4evr (May 1, 2019)

plunger said:


> I lost the first knuckle and it took a very ,very long time to get used to it.Luckily my mother forced me to write with my right hand at a young age but I would still draw (very badly)with my left hand. I am pretty ambidextrous.That must have been a bad accident. Glad you have mobility again.


This is a bit of topic but yes I had a huge accident in 2009. A car turned in front of my motorcycle. I broke my hip,pelvis,wrist  and my hand was crushed. Nothing happened to my back or head,although my hea wasn't right to begin with. I spent 3 months in hospital with 13 operations later. I must still get a hip replacement and knee replacement in the near future. It was a year and a half of rehab and learning to walk again. My hand took very long and I only have about 50% use. My wife was my biggest help and support. I could not have done it without her. I had to quit my job because the doctor said I can't work anymore. So I bought my lathe and started working from home. And now I work harder than before. I still have a lot of pain every day and walk kinda like I step in a hole every second step,but I am blessed and happy to be alive and able to work.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (May 1, 2019)

I forgot to say that I also broke my knee and leg very badly. My leg was pointed in the wrong direction next to me.


----------



## Cheeseking (May 1, 2019)

Ouch!! 

FOR SALE: 4” Angle Grinder
Never used.


----------



## plunger (May 2, 2019)

Eina .There are easier ways of cleaning your knee. I often use a nine inch grinder with a steel brush. These pics make you realize its important to be alert.


----------



## plunger (May 2, 2019)

Suzuki4evr said:


> I forgot to say that I also broke my knee and leg very badly. My leg was pointed in the wrong direction next to me.


Eish.Thats bad. You have a very positive outlook to life.Have you found the transition to machining a long learning curve.?I have to be the worlds oldest newbee when it comes to this hobby.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (May 2, 2019)

Not at all. I am an automotive machinst by trade and worked the lathe and mill almost every day as well


----------



## plunger (May 2, 2019)

Suzuki4evr said:


> Not at all. I am an automotive machinst by trade and worked the lathe and mill almost every day as well


I qualified in 1988 as a tool jig and die maker at Oliefantsfontein.Left after six months. I couldnt stand polishing and filing.I pretty much forgot everything I learnt when I started as a hobbiest.Thats why forums like this are so valuable.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (May 2, 2019)

plunger said:


> Eina .There are easier ways of cleaning your knee. I often use a nine inch grinder with a steel brush. These pics make you realize its important to be alert.


I like that you used "eina" in your post. I was but a wee boy of 11 years old in 88'.


----------



## hermetic (May 2, 2019)

Suzuki4evr said:


> OUCH!!!!! that looks painfull


Actually, it wasnt! I have had small cuts on fingers that have hurt, and bled much more than this did, the Nusre said this will sting a lot, as she clapped a huge iodine soaked pad on it, but didnt feel it. the whole episode was virtualy pain free, the biggest pain was the 4 weeks it took me to get back to work, and the two weeks spent hobbling around with a full length soft leg splint on! I swore at myself for being so stupid for the entire 13 mile journey to Aand E. Take what I said about 9 inch grinders in though! most are over 1hp and if they kick off of an edge, you have no chance of stopping them!


----------



## plunger (May 2, 2019)

hermetic said:


> Actually, it wasnt! I have had small cuts on fingers that have hurt, and bled much more than this did, the Nusre said this will sting a lot, as she clapped a huge iodine soaked pad on it, but didnt feel it. the whole episode was virtualy pain free, the biggest pain was the 4 weeks it took me to get back to work, and the two weeks spent hobbling around with a full length soft leg splint on! I swore at myself for being so stupid for the entire 13 mile journey to Aand E. Take what I said about 9 inch grinders in though! most are over 1hp and if they kick off of an edge, you have no chance of stopping them!


The other day I was trying to remove a diamond cutting disc of my thirty year old baby bosch grinder. I was holding the blade in my left hand and the locking button with my  right hand when I bumbed my trigger happy switch and the machine switched on. I managed to stall the machine but if the machine was newer or if I was holding less hard I might be sitting here with many more fingers than the nine and a half I have now.Lucky and stupid. 
The same grinder caused me grief when I placed  it on a brand new granite top . I plugged the extension on not realizing the switch had been bumbed on. It bounced all over the granite top and I had to pay for a new one. 

I am terrified of my baby grinder and keep having to remind my staff how dangerous it is. The baby grinders are a bad design . My big grinder is much safer in terms of the switch.


----------



## brino (May 2, 2019)

HBilly1022 said:


> Your going to like this ............. I was wearing leather gloves. Went right through them. Guess it could have been worse if I didn't have them on.



.......of course it was still much worse for the cow.


----------



## Toolmaker51 (May 8, 2019)

Blood? Sprinkle or dip into black pepper, really. 
Unlike salt [water soluble] pepper is an oil base. No burning sensation and pepper stops bleeding very fast, working as coagulant.


----------

